# Bypass Guadalajara???



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I need to travel from Tepic to Jocotepec, I would like to bypass GDL...I see 2 ways on the map:

1. come down 15, take the Periferico to the Colima exit Highway 54 to 35 then to Jocotepec.

2. come down 15, take Highway 70 towards Tala, driving the road towards Cruz Flores,then down to 35 and arriving at Jocotepec...

I really do not want to go via 15 to 23 Airport exit to Chapalla the around the lake to Jocotepec...Or maybe a round trip.........


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Choice #1 will put you into some nasty construction areas before Jocotopec.
Choice #2 is OK, but the Tala road is reported to be in poor condition.
So, you might find that taking the periferico, or even shooting right through Guadalajara by following the 'Aeropuerto & Chapala' signs the best approach. There is a 'libramiento' from 23 to Ajijic, and Jocotopec is easy from there.
Enjoy your trip; whichever way you choose.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm not sure where RV sees conctruction but probably not Lopez Mateos. From what I've heard the construction from hyway 54 to Joco is pretty much completed. But then it's been a little over a year since I've been there.

I've never used the Tala route so probably would go that way just to see it. Also heard there is an improved road thru that area somewhere.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

The section from Tala to Lopez Mateos (54/80) is fine. I just traveled it a couple months ago. From Lopez Mateos to Joco? No idea, but it has to be faster than through Guadalajara and Chapala. Most of the gringos seem to use that route to get to the Costco...


----------

